# Open Forum, Open Discussion



## Propaganda Man (Jan 17, 2007)

We all know that I am very strong minded and know what I like and want. What I am going to say may seem absurd and untrue but its an opinion, live with it.

The staff, doesn


----------



## Tyler (Jan 17, 2007)

As absurd as it is I agree. The staff is kind of not staff like. Now I'm not saying they don't do anything because most staff members do a lot. But some not so much.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jan 17, 2007)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> We all know that I am very strong minded and know what I like and want. What I am going to say may seem absurd and untrue but its an opinion, live with it.
> 
> The staff, doesn


----------



## Fanghorn (Jan 17, 2007)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> We all know that I am very strong minded and know what I like and want. What I am going to say may seem absurd and untrue but its an opinion, live with it.
> 
> The staff, doesn


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 17, 2007)

And what are you expecting?  Staff to be like the NOAs?


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jan 17, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> And what are you expecting?  Staff to be like the NOAs?


 that would be nice, yes.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 17, 2007)

We are not advertising the site because that is not the priority right now.


----------



## Justin (Jan 17, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ^^


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 17, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> We are not advertising the site because that is not the priority right now.


 Then what is?


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 17, 2007)

Agreed with everything you said.

 Lately, good posts are coming to the forum =O...


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 17, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It seems like everyone says how much they "hate the NOAs", so apparently... staff anywhere never do a good job.  That's easy for the members of a community to say, because they haven't experienced it.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 17, 2007)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It depends what staff member you are talking about.  And other projects that I can't say here.  :gyroidsmile:


----------



## Fanghorn (Jan 17, 2007)

The NOA's are a bunch of middle aged men/womans who sit at all computer all day and ban people for no reason.


Do you want TBT to be like that?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 17, 2007)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> The NOA's area buncyh of middle aged men/womans who sit at all computer all day and ban people hor no reason.
> 
> 
> Do you want TBT to be like that?


 Nuh uh, 

NOA_TAYLOR IS HOT!!!111!!1

But really, they choose to be there, they have other jobs.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 17, 2007)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> The NOA's area buncyh of middle aged men/womans who sit at all computer all day and ban people hor no reason.
> 
> 
> Do you want TBT to be like that?


 See this is what I mean.  No one seems to be happy with anyone anywhere.  If we stop worrying about things that don't really matter, we could all be a little more relaxed.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 17, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Minoranza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Say who is doing what that you are allowed to say.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 17, 2007)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am working on site things.

One thing that I can say is the items.  We are almost ready to put them together.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 17, 2007)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> The NOA's are a bunch of middle aged men/womans who sit at all computer all day and ban people for no reason.
> 
> 
> Do you want TBT to be like that?


 Exactly. We didn't say we want them to be NOA's.


----------



## Justin (Jan 17, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> One thing that I can say is the items.  We are almost ready to put them together.


  =D


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 17, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Two people said they did.



> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erm... I've been waiting for you to do something though, have you been getting my PMs?


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 17, 2007)

I certainly hope not like the NOAs... the sit up on their cloud dealing judgment without question...

I am trying to think of who was re-re-hired though.... Smart was rehired... but if you mean we shouldn't hire him again... I suppose fairness does need to be equated.  


and as far as getting members goes... It is very hard to get a forum as big as we have now.  If there is an AC Wii we will get another boost in members like we did for Wild World.  I think that the website could become a good draw though.  We get by though.  there are a few new people around rather recently whom I think will stay.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jan 17, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes, we should all be a bit more relaxed.


Its good that BAMBAM is expressing his idea's though. 


Great post.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 17, 2007)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> I certainly hope not like the NOAs... the sit up on their cloud dealing judgment without question...
> 
> I am trying to think of who was re-re-hired though.... Smart was rehired... but if you mean we shouldn't hire him again... I suppose fairness does need to be equated.
> 
> ...


 When was Smart rehired? :0


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 17, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Like NOAs not Be NOAs


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 17, 2007)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I want to be like Einstein, but I don't know if that's possible.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jan 17, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Gohan got rehired like....3 times. 0_o


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 17, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 He left for runescape and came back.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 17, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Minoranza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your not Jewish, Duh     

Not saying all Jews are smart... he was just really religious


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 17, 2007)

Was smart staff before runescape?


----------



## Justin (Jan 17, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry about that. :r


----------



## Fanghorn (Jan 17, 2007)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 17, 2007)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Was smart staff before runescape?


 He was a sage.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 17, 2007)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't think he was staff then... but I don't really remember.  But I'm pretty sure he was a sage and came back... and was still a sage.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 17, 2007)

o I see
I was mistaken then


----------



## Grawr (Jan 17, 2007)

I personally like the way our staff acts...


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 17, 2007)

I agree with the first post.
Staff are a lot better when they act just like normal members, and joke around with people.

The staff here are stale and boring, for the most part. However, I have the utmost respect for Bul.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 17, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I agree with the first post.
> Staff are a lot better when they act just like normal members, and joke around with people.
> 
> The staff here are stale and boring, for the most part. However, I have the utmost respect for Bul.


 Um, according to everyone else, it's just the opposite and they want staff to be more stale and boring.


----------



## Justin (Jan 17, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Staff are a lot better when they act just like normal members, and joke around with people.
> 
> The staff here are stale and boring, for the most part.


  :gyroidsmile:


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 17, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not at all. Nicole (I think) at IFSZ has the up most respect from even the admins yet it is easy to have a discussion with her and feel like your talking to a close friend.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 17, 2007)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Um... from what I've seen, a lot of people do not like Nicola.  And I'm sorry, but not everyone is perfect.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 17, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You just contradicted yourself.  Before you said "^^" to the whole "be more like the NOAs" thing. <.<


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 17, 2007)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 EXACTLY MY POINT.

In this one site I'm at, the Staff are just like normal members. The only power they have over others is the whole board changing thing. They dont act superior- they are friends.

If this place was more like that, I would see it less like a communist nation, which is what my veiws are now.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 17, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Minoranza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You don't have to be, you shouldn't aim for that either...

But putting that aside what do you aim for? Doing your job or being a friend?

Actually Answer this.


----------



## Justin (Jan 17, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have changed my mind.   
:huh:


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 17, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Minoranza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's a bit harsh.  You haven't even gotten to know me (and maybe the other staff).  If you knew me, you'd know I like to joke around a lot and have a good time, but not every time is the right time for fun.   :gyroidsmile:


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 17, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And yet, as a Staff member, you have made no attempt to know me.

Which is what your job should be.


----------



## Justin (Jan 17, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes, you do joke around alot and so does darth, but the rest of the staff don't.

I think DF is mainly addressing only some of the staff.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm going to have to say that I disagree that we should be more like the NOAs.  They barely post around and they act superior, which they actually aren't as merely humans.  I've always been against rankism and that's why I've tried not to act superior at all.  That's why I post around with all of the other members and such.  The thing is, I'm NOT superior, any way you look at it except the rank, but ranks don't matter... At all.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 17, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That can't be my job when there is work and 1000 other members.  I am on MSN/AIM most days.  And IRC.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jan 17, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No offence Storm, but hes got you there.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jan 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I'm going to have to say that I disagree that we should be more like the NOAs. They barely post around and they act superior, which they actually aren't as merely humans. I've always been against rankism and that's why I've tried not to act superior at all. That's why I post around with all of the other members and such. The thing is, I'm NOT superior, any way you look at it except the rank, but ranks don't matter... At all.


Exactly.


Didn't anyone else see my rant in that other thread? D:


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 17, 2007)

What dragonflamez is trying to say is that some of the staff members consider all of us to be a "family", but since some of the staff members make no attempt at befriending numerous members, we can't be called that.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 17, 2007)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I'm going to have to say that I disagree that we should be more like the NOAs.


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 17, 2007)

Personally, I think that most of the staff do act like regular people. I know that it's not easy being staff, and that you shouldn't be like regular people all the time.

There are some staff that act distant, and never try to get to know people though...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 17, 2007)

This won't be resolved any time soon so lets drop it.

Bottom Line is that just post, most of the time it will be allowed. Just make sure you don't call someone out.

As for the staff feel free to act how you want, but just know that your position is not for you.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 17, 2007)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> but just know that your position is not for you.


 Come again?


----------



## Fanghorn (Jan 17, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 17, 2007)

No, not really. Sure, there were errors, but I just didnt understand the point your were trying to make.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 17, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Minoranza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What do staff work for?

What makes up it?

Who keeps it alive?


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 17, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> No, not really. Sure, there were errors, but I just didnt understand the point your were trying to make.


 Are you going to reply to my reply?  I feel ignored.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jan 17, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> No, not really. Sure, there were errors, but I just didnt understand the point your were trying to make.





> DON'T GIVE ANY TITLES AT ALL.
> 
> The puplic knows whos a good member, and who is a bad one. If your good, you know you don't need a title telling others that you are, you just live/post that way



Well, here it is. DD


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 17, 2007)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, I know I'm amazing.

And I dont ask for beans.


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 17, 2007)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 While I can understand your point, don't you think that there should be some special titles, perhaps for the new member to look to if he/she is afraid to bother staff? Ect.


----------



## Spazzums (Jan 17, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> And yet, as a Staff member, you have made no attempt to know me.
> 
> Which is what your job should be.


Okay.. look. Yes, you may ignore me since I have no reason to even be in this thread, but.. Instead of settling this thing over the HoF and the Sage thing, it has gotten into a big fight.

Okay, I quoted something up there. And look! I bet Storm is attempting to become your friend but now you're simply arguing. Now I think that is the exact oposite. Maybe TBT should get everyone's opinion on this whole thing. =\

I think there should be Sages. I also think there should be a HoF.. Maybe the Sages shouldn't go into the HoF since they already are Sages.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jan 17, 2007)

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* looks at his "TBT PRIZE RANK" *

Wait, why do I still have this? D:


----------



## Justin (Jan 17, 2007)

Here's an idea:

DEMOTE ALL of the sages and staff and start everything fresh.

And RETIRE all of the special ranks.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 17, 2007)

*****ums said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't get the full message of your post but this thread is mostly about how some staff members act.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jan 17, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Here's an idea:
> 
> DEMOTE ALL of the sages and staff and start everything fresh.


 I say we keep the two Admins. 


But other then that, yeah.


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 17, 2007)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Zelandonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Point taken, but even then you have the special _Name_. Don't you think that if you were a newb you'd see that and go "Wow! That's so cool! I want one of those! I'll bet he's been here a long time! I'll ask him my question!"


----------



## Spazzums (Jan 17, 2007)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, they have a right to act however they want to, I guess.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 17, 2007)

This is what I got out of this thread.  Some people want the staff to be:

Someone who is boring, yet not boring.  Serious and joking at the same time.  Liked in every way possible.  Be a leader, but don't be a leader.  PM every member every day and talk to them as much as possible.  The job of a staff member is to do all of the work and be as perky as possible.  It's not the member's jobs to talk to the staff, the staff have to talk to them even when they are ignored.  The staff have experience and know what's best, but all of that can be thrown out the window.  Never remote someone, even if they deserve it and are good for the job.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 17, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Here's an idea:
> 
> DEMOTE ALL of the sages and staff and start everything fresh.


 No, I don't want to get into why its a bad idea but just no.

I'm not saying the promotions and staff and sage choices are wrong but I'd rather someone end their time at their position having more good things of what they have done than eraser marks.


----------



## Justin (Jan 17, 2007)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I forgot to add that in.

And get rid off all other special ranks.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 17, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> This is what I got out of this thread.  Some people want the staff to be:
> 
> Someone who is boring, yet not boring.  Serious and joking at the same time.  Liked in every way possible.  Be a leader, but don't be a leader.  PM every member every day and talk to them as much as possible.  The job of a staff member is to do all of the work and be as perky as possible.  It's not the member's jobs to talk to the staff, the staff have to talk to them even when they are ignored.


 Read between the lines then.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jan 17, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I wouldn't mind.     


Im getting tired of this dark blue anyway.


----------



## Spazzums (Jan 17, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But why? Most of them have worked very hard to get to the Sage rank. So you just take it away?    
:huh:			

Wait.. I guess I can't say anything since I'm not a Sage. So nevermind.


----------



## Justin (Jan 17, 2007)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 IMO it might be the only way to end everything.


----------



## Spazzums (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm completely lost in this whole conversation..  :wacko:


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 17, 2007)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Fancy sayings aren't going to get you anywhere.  A lot of people might automatically agree with something like what you just said, even though it doesn't make any sense and has no meaning.


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 17, 2007)

*****ums said:
			
		

> I'm completely lost in this whole conversation..  :wacko:


 Then don't get involved into it.


----------



## Justin (Jan 17, 2007)

*****ums said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They are being selfish if they get mad for doing that. :wintergyroid:


----------



## Spazzums (Jan 17, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Minoranza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 17, 2007)

*****ums said:
			
		

> I'm completely lost in this whole conversation..  :wacko:


 The whole thread is summed up in this =o




> Some people want the staff to be:
> 
> Someone who is boring, yet not boring. Serious and joking at the same time. Liked in every way possible. Be a leader, but don't be a leader. PM every member every day and talk to them as much as possible. The job of a staff member is to do all of the work and be as perky as possible. It's not the member's jobs to talk to the staff, the staff have to talk to them even when they are ignored. The staff have experience and know what's best, but all of that can be thrown out the window. Never remote someone, even if they deserve it and are good for the job.
> 
> And apparently someone can saying something they think is witty and they are automatically right.


----------



## Justin (Jan 17, 2007)

*****ums said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sad, but very true.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 17, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Minoranza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It has a lot of meaning Storm. 

Storm, take a look at my multiple pages of my warn log. Some, if not most, of the de warns and warns are from staff errors. 

All of the de-warns are staff errors (besides the bad warns). I don't want to be rewarded for being good, I want to be expected to be good.

How am I going to feel respected at all when the staff is giving me a lollipops when I open my mouth wide when he asks me too?


----------



## Spazzums (Jan 17, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 17, 2007)

You know, if the staff on here weren't so nice and friendly, this wouldn't be going on right now. 

Most sites would just ban the lot of us for arguing and flaming like this. Especially the NOAs.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 17, 2007)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


None of your warns are errors.  If you want to talk to me about a certain one... PM me.

Edit: I found one error out of your.... _many_ warns.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 17, 2007)

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> You know, if the staff on here weren't so nice and friendly, this wouldn't be going on right now.
> 
> Most sites would just ban the lot of us for arguing and flaming like this. Especially the NOAs.


 No, they wouldn't. I have participated in many threads like this on other forums including NSider.

 Your message is important, but how you say it can be the difference.


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 17, 2007)

> Serious and joking at the same time.



Monotone? No thanks.



> Liked in every way possible.



That's almost impossible.



> PM every member every day and talk to them as much as possible.



That's a load of BS.



> The job of a staff member is to do all of the work and be as perky as possible.



That's pretty hard to do.



> It's not the member's jobs to talk to the staff, the staff have to talk to them even when they are ignored.



A load of BS as well.



> The staff have experience and know what's best, but all of that can be thrown out the window.



That is true.



> And apparently someone can saying something they think is witty and they are automatically right.



I hate people like that.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 17, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Minoranza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The ones where I did something that the staff thought was hackish.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> > Serious and joking at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's my point =0

By the way, did you miss the "throw it all out the window" in that one?


----------



## Spazzums (Jan 17, 2007)

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> You know, if the staff on here weren't so nice and friendly, this wouldn't be going on right now.
> 
> Most sites would just ban the lot of us for arguing and flaming like this. Especially the NOAs.


 Ehh. Well, I guess most of them might ban. Didn't this start out as a chat about HoF and the Sages. They wouldn't ban us for that. But I guess for this. Look at what it's turned into. This is just rediculous. This is just over the moods of Admins?? -.-


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 17, 2007)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> Zelandonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I didn't say it was the difference. I'm just posting my thoughts. I have no position on this. No matter what decision happens, there are still going to be many people mad and some that will leave.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 17, 2007)

NOW HOLD ON ONE MINUTE HERE!

Everyone wants different things at different times.  you need to be a little of everything not just serious, but not all fun, not all of anything really you need to be impartial.  

The staff can try to act different ways, but you cannot change who they are.  Who I am.  I try my best to show compassion.  I try to see different sides of things.  But I learned something today.  I am the same person I was as when I was a 5 yr. old, at least in general I am.  

The fact that you are all here and still chatting having fun and exchanging ideas has to be proof that those of us on staff are doing something right.  Everyone has problems, things that others want to change, things that eve they want to change about themselves, but it isn't always possible.  We are going through a little difficulty with some things now but we are working through it.  I am certain things will only get better here.   :gyroidwink:


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 17, 2007)

*****ums said:
			
		

> Zelandonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, it started out as a rant about the staff.


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 17, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah. I hate how some people do something amazing that changes everything, but someone does something stupid and everyone focuses on them.

Just like the media. :\


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 17, 2007)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> NOW HOLD ON ONE MINUTE HERE!
> 
> Everyone wants different things at different times.  you need to be a little of everything not just serious, but not all fun, not all of anything really you need to be impartial.
> 
> ...


 It is true staff are doing some things right but is it enough?

Sometimes examples are made when normally they aren't allowed.

This thread could be an example of that the Staff are open for ideas. But according to some of the staff's replies it isn't. But then why is this thread still here?


----------



## Spazzums (Jan 17, 2007)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hmm.. Must of not read some pages then. xD


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 17, 2007)

*****ums said:
			
		

> Minoranza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The first post might have helped.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 17, 2007)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The thread is still here so that everyone can learn.


----------



## Spazzums (Jan 17, 2007)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> *****ums said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.. I think my attention span turned off after the first few paragraphs. I'm *really* tired.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 17, 2007)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Minoranza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Learn of what I want?

I thought they already knew


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 17, 2007)

I try to tell you why some things are the way they are, we hear what you think.  It is an exchange, we all learn of things get things from our heads out into the open, and if we are heard,  it mattered.


----------



## Spazzums (Jan 17, 2007)

I don't think anybody has anything to say. I guess we all got it out, huh? This thread has died down a little..


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 17, 2007)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> I try to tell you why some things are the way they are, we hear what you think.  It is an exchange, we all learn of things get things from our heads out into the open, and if we are heard,  it mattered.


 Mattered relative to what?


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 17, 2007)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> I try to tell you why some things are the way they are, we hear what you think.  It is an exchange, we all learn of things get things from our heads out into the open, and if we are heard,  it mattered.


 Even though nothing will be done about it.


----------



## Spazzums (Jan 17, 2007)

*****ums said:
			
		

> I don't think anybody has anything to say. I guess we all got it out, huh? This thread has died down a little..


 Oops.. guess not.. =\


_Heh.. I quoted myself._ xD


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 17, 2007)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyway it shows people problems, and when you see the problem you can hope to find a solution, you might not see it but trust me I think it already made a change in heart over at least one matter.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 17, 2007)

"The staff, doesn


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Jan 17, 2007)

Okay, I will remain neutral here, as I have no reason to be in here.  I think we need to calm down just a bit.  I've read the whole thread, and all I saw was flaming, flaming, flaming.  

This thread, to me, shows to an extent how much you can express your opinion. 

That's all I'm going to say.  I will be quiet as of now.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 17, 2007)

Super_Sonic said:
			
		

> Okay, I will remain neutral here, as I have no reason to be in here.  I think we need to calm down just a bit.  I've read the whole thread, and all I saw was flaming, flaming, flaming.
> 
> This thread, to me, shows to an extent how much you can express your opinion.
> 
> That's all I'm going to say.  I will be quiet as of now.


 There was absolutly no flamming in this thread.


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Jan 17, 2007)

Okay, lemme rephrase that.

There was arguing, not flaming.  

I will say nothing more.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 17, 2007)

@Darth / I was afraid someone else on the staff would see that.  Don't hate me for it!

@ sonic- there is a time to argue, but it has gone as far as it should for now I think.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 17, 2007)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> @Darth / I was afraid someone else on the staff would see that.  Don't hate me for it!
> 
> @ sonic- there is a time to argue, but it has gone as far as it should for now I think.


    			  It's OK Sporge, I won't hate you....


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 17, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    			 yeah... :gyroidsurprised:


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 18, 2007)

Last time I made a staff thread I used names, you'd think I'd use them again after getting banned for it?

To make things more clear, hires in the past that aren't here anymore that left themselves are being talked about in the post.

If you think it is describing you then it probably is. If your wrong you need to change how you look at yourself. 



> If you say you like Sporge so much, that leaves Bul, Storm and myself as the only remianing staff members. *The way I interpreted it, it seems as if you're pretty much just attacking the three of us. *_You make a lot of general statements, and some perfectly untrue ones as well, but nothing was bakced up by hard facts... just your opinion..._ and, speaking on my own behalf, although I do like to be respected by others, yours is not important to me at all.



*You interpreted it wrong.*
_"We all know that I am very strong minded and know what I like and want. What I am going to say may seem *absurd and untrue but its an opinion, live with it.*"

Hard facts don't support an opinion, an opinion can't be weaker nor stronger. It is an opinion.

But it is shared by many at TBT so who knows._
Thats nice and all but that sentence seems to be said just to spicen things up. Would you tell me why and clarify like I did? Or give us these "hard facts".

@Sporge, this thread started out as a rant, there will be arguing, as long as someone doesn't say "YOU SUCK" then it is fine with the rules.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 18, 2007)

Also, I'm not saying I hate TBT, if anything far from it.

I'm disappointed if anything.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 18, 2007)

I don't think I ever said it was against the rules     
I think I meant to say it has gone as far as it could for now, I am not sure we will be able to get much farther in this thread.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 18, 2007)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> I don't think I ever said it was against the rules
> I think I meant to say it has gone as far as it could for now, I am not sure we will be able to get much farther in this thread.


 I know but I don't want someone to say that it is against the rules.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> Hard facts don't support an opinion, an opinion can't be weaker nor stronger. It is an opinion.


 Actually, they can - but only opinions worth listening to are supported by facts.  The stupid ones are just opinions, and nothing more.


----------

